# 55 gal startup



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Just transferred everything into this 55 gal that I had and thought I would share some initial setup photos. Some of the specs:

Lighting: (2) 80w shoplights
Ferts, etc: DIY CO2
Substrate: sand and gravel from local rivers/streams.
Plants: H. zosterifolia
Fish: Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae, Paracheirodon innesi, Otocinclus spp.

The plan is to let the stargrass get fat and sassy and start filling things in a bit, forming a few monospecific stands in the 'streambed.' I'll get rid of the neons and add to the 8 red-eye tetras that I already have. If I can get a species of pencilfish from the LFS that has the same distribution as the red-eyes and stargrass, I'll add a group of them as well.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I really like the substrate... I'm guessing you are setting up a local bio-tope.

_Do have plans for adding any more plants?_


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Nope, no plans on adding any more types of plants. I may spread the stargrass around a bit, but no plans for any other species besides that one. 

From my observations in snorkeling around in local waterways, I have noticed that plants tend to grow in large, monospecific stands...and I think carrying that over into tanks gives a much more "life size" impression if you are trying to recreate a very specific habitat and area. Even when I've seen two species of plants growing together (in areas near or in the current) they tend to grow right up against each other, but rarely intermingle.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I like this initial setup very, very much and stargrass is one of my favourite plants. It's easy to work with and has great fresh green color.

The plant loves higher nutrients and reacts very quickly (within only a day) to the lack of Fe, N, and P. I'd say that a lot of shrimp would be the best way to keep algae out.

Also I've noticed that my stargrass in a standard 55 gals. tank tries to really stretch up under 120 watts of PC light. It grows about 1/3 of the height very fast and then it slows down but becomes bushier. Do you have a thought how to avoid that stretching?

--Nikolay


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Great start!
Which part of WA (i'm assuming you mean West Aussie) you from?


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Very unique look... The branches and rock placement makes it very natural looking. Please keep us updated.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Incredible. I'm guessing the wood was picked locally too?


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone.

Niko, I haven't much experience with this plant...so I haven't thought to much about the points to bring up, but that is good to know. I will probably supplement with liquid ferts to keep up the other elements, and the detritus actually tends to settle around the base of the plants and work its way into the sand a bit, so that will help.

The branches I collected from a dead Red Osier dogwood bush--the local waterways and hillsides are festooned with them. It's a great type of wood for the tank.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I remember from earlier discussions in my forum that all you do is biotopes, you do not like backgrounds, or trying to hide equipment! So I won't criticise any of those things! ;-) 

As always, you have chosen great looking wood. It will be interesting to see how well the wood holds up in the long term. In its natural enviorment, zosterfolia actuall grows in very shallow water. I doubt you would find it in water as deep as your tank.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Skylsdale,

Are you going to enter it in this year's AGA? You'd better, I'm going to be out in Seattle speaking to the aquarium club there in October. If you're not a: there and b: haven't entered your tank I'm going to track you down. 

How long has this tank been set up? I've seen it on other forums for a while.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

That's right Robert, shut your trap. lol  

However, I agree with you about the natural habitat of stargrass...and most people know that I dislike filling tanks up all the way. I was actually trying to turn over a new leaf with this one and keep it pretty much filled to the top...but today I think I might drop the level down to about halfway.

Robert, this "setup" has taken quite a few turns over the last few months. It started fairly similarly in a 30 gal tank out at my office, then was transferred to an 80 gal experiment (that ended in a fairly rank disaster)...and is now currently back to how I wanted it in the 55 gal tank. So, this specific layout and setup in this tank is just under a week old or so.

Which club is it that you're speaking at in Seattle? It's just a couple hours west of here, so give me the info (if you've got it) and I will definitely make it a point to be there. And--if I can keep this tank setup long enough--I'll finally try entering the AGA contest.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

> Which club is it that you're speaking at in Seattle? It's just a couple hours west of here, so give me the info (if you've got it) and I will definitely make it a point to be there. And--if I can keep this tank setup long enough--I'll finally try entering the AGA contest.


http://www.gsas.org/

As far as I know I'll be there for the Oct. 12th meeting to talk about planted tanks.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I liked it when you ripped out a chunk of an actual river bank, grass, rock, dirt and all, and put it in your tank! Now that looked cool! (even if you didn't have a background....lol)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Topic was split due to material inappropriate for the forum. 

Please stick to the point of this forum, which is to constructively critique others' aquascapes. Name calling and obscene/edgy language is not appropriate.

Back to the regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I lowered the water level and added some more branches. I like the effect so far and would really like to see the stargrass reach the surface and possibly begin to grow emmersed to add some interest above the waterline. Here is a pic so far (although a bit blurry):


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey, it's almost a palludarium now!


----------

